
The Virtual Cruelty-Free Marketplace That Amazon Is Going to Hate - macaustin
http://www.sageskart.com
======
macaustin
More and more consumers are starting to choose cruelty-free products over
products that are tested on animals.

This type of social consumerism is going to reshape E-Commerce as we know it.
So what's the problem? There's a large community of people--whether they be
vegans or not-- that are in a constant struggle to find cruelty-free products.
If they go to Amazon, they feel as if they're supporting a pro-cruelty
platform.

It's sort of hypocritical, in their eyes. Like feeding the machine. But the
problem is... if they cherry-pick their favorite products from different
stores, their shipping fees will be astronomical. So what's the answer?

Sage Kart. The one-stop cruelty free shop. We've recently opened our store for
business and are looking for cruelty-free brands that want to become sellers
on our site.

Visit our shop today at www.sageskart.com to find out more details.

